# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Περιορισμός πρόσβασης από Modem

## vmanolis

Πρόσφατα, θέλοντας να περιορίσω από θέμα ωρών την πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο στο σπίτι μου, πήρα το TP-LINK TD-W9970.
Στην καρτέλα Parental Control, έχει να ορίσεις σε ποιες συσκευές θα βάλεις όρια πρόσβασης και για ποιες ώρες.
Παράδειγμα φαίνεται στην φωτό.
Όμως, αυτό τελικά λειτουργεί με την λογική των White-List ή Black-List, δηλαδή έχεις δυνατότητα να δίνεις ή να απαγορεύεις πρόσβαση σε συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες.
Αποτέλεσμα: δεν μου κάνει για τον απλά συνολικό περιορισμό πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο που θέλω εγώ !!!
Έχει κάποιος κάποια ιδέα για κατάλληλο Modem για το θέμα αυτό;

----------


## grigoris

Δε φαινεται να κανει αυτο που θελεις. Γιατι δεν το κανεις απο το μτικ πχ με ενα σκριπτ?

----------


## vmanolis

Είπα να μην βάζω πολλά μηχανήματα για κάθε λόγο που θέλω.
Έχω το Modem και το switch σπίτι, άλλο switch, NAS και Network Printer στο υπόγειο, Routerboard στην ταράτσα.
Προσπαθώ να αφού αφορά το internet, να έχω ένα μηχανηματάκι (Modem) που να κάνει αυτήν την δουλειά.
Το να βρω τελικά αυτό που ρυθμίζεται, μέσω των μενού που έχει, ώστε να κάνω αυτά που χρειάζομαι, είναι το επιθυμητό.
Θα το ψάξω. Δεν ζητάω κάτι το διαστημικό νομίζω.
Απλά δεν είναι εύκολο να βρίσκεις τι ρυθμίσεις έχει το κάθε Modem που κυκλοφορεί.

----------

